# Connection problem Windows server 2003.



## SamAE (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi there,
I have 3 servers in my domain.
- Windows server 2008 - DC.
- Windows server 2008 - Secondary DC.
- Windows server 2003 - File server.
It all started with a &quot;Netlogon&quot; error in 2003 server which resulted in dropping of connection with the server 2003. A folder shared across the network from the server 2003 stops functioning randomly. There are numerous error messages logging in the event viewer so i cannot specify the exact error message. Below mentioning some of them.
- Eventid : 4199,5719, 8003, 1111, 1004, 15005, 11164
Steps Tried:Tried changing the network cables even changed the switch which the server was connected to. But still i am facing the same problem. It will work for 15 min when i repair the network connection. But disconnects right after.Updated the network adapter drivers.
Please let me know if you need more details.Thanks,


----------



## grondie (Jan 30, 2003)

The fact that the issue is random points to a hardware issue. Have you tried replacing the NIC in the 2003 server?

Also, are the 2008 DC's recent additions/upgrades or can we rule them out as a cause?


----------



## SamAE (Jun 25, 2012)

I have tried changing the NIC and changed the cable also but no luck.

Right now i am maintaining the connection with a .bat file scheduled to run every 1 minute which contains the following cmds.

ipconfig /renew
arp -d
nbtstat -r
nbtstat -rr
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /registerDNS

I know that this is not a good practice.


----------

